# Avoir un compte Hotmail dans Mail sans passer par HTTP mail ou encore MacFreePops



## F118I4 (3 Novembre 2007)

Il existe une autre solution gratuite pour avoir un compte hotmail dans mail il faut passer par IzyMail qui fait office de serveur POP3 qui rapatrie vos mail et qui les envoient.
Allez sur IzyMail *i&#231;i* et enregistrez vous.
Ensuite ouvrez Mail , allez dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences et ajouter un compte:







Ensuite:






Puis:






Le r&#233;sum&#233;:







Et c' est terminer , ensuite vous avez un compte Hotmail dans mail (pour recevoir et envoyer vos mail depuis mail).
Mes sources *i&#231;i *et aussi *l&#224;*.
et il faut pas oublier que SquareCross en a parler: *i&#231;i*


----------



## vian (3 Novembre 2007)

j ai envie de dire formidable.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Novembre 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que la confidentialit&#233; est respect&#233;e&#8230;


----------



## F118I4 (3 Novembre 2007)

Par contre je me suis emball&#233; , c' est gratuit pendant une vingtaine de jours apr&#232;s c' est payant environ 13 euros &#224; l' ann&#233;e.
D&#233;sol&#233; , je pensais que c '&#233;tait gratuit.


----------



## dvd (5 Novembre 2007)

on devrait l'&#233;pingler ce sujet


----------

